# Primus Rims???



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Anyone ever hear of Primus rims? I've look everywhere I cant find the manufacture site


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

iirc, they're crap


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i they sell those at Pep Boys
(they sell Motegi at Pep Boys as a scale of crappiness reference)


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Thanks. My friend was going to recieve these for free. I told him not to waste his time.


----------

